# German Election Campaign Video



## Holzwurm (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi , Folks ,

This one has been on the local news today , .......it's an election campaign spot by the Bavarian conservatives targeting the local Green party .

http://www.youtube.c...EiE&feature=aso

The lyrics of the song(melody after a traditional local children song) say as much as :

There's a guy in the woods so green and dump ,

Out of all his protest he's carrying a slingshot along ,

Be Green and always against everything ,

Pebbles , bricks and cobblestones ,

Oh how I'm so happy ,

Not to be Green .

So those Conservatives managed to generate the laughter and scorn of the whole nation with this spot , .........probably they have never sensed , that the Greens have made their way from a protest movement to a serious political party during the past 35 years .

Also this spot certainly is evident to show the local Conservatives true opinion about slingshots , ........in their point of view these obviously are just instruments of protest , riots and political violence !

I ain't gonna vote for them







, ...but not for the Greens either







!

Don't mean talking dirty politics , .......it's just about the slingshot







!

Greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

he shoots like me trying butterfly style !


----------

